# SUPERNOVA short arc?



## ez78 (Sep 21, 2007)

I understand there is a chinese Maxabeam clone called Supernova. I have couple of questions for those who know about it:

Who sells them? What is the price? Where could I possibly order one? 

And what about the quality issues is it worth the money at all?


----------



## Ra (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi ez..

Indeed the SuperNova is a cheaper alternative if you want to come close to the massive throw of Maxabeam.

I beleve the prizetag is around 800$. To make this prize possible, they mounted cheaper electronics (that work well I've read..) And it has manual focus instead of electronic focus.

The overall performance seems to be good, but not as good as MB. It's a little less powerfull on throw, but the difference is not much. The SN still has at least two times the throw of most big (automotive-) HID's !

BUT..: More than with MB, there is the chance you get a poorly constucted unit, I don't know how much chance, but I've read some negative remarks at CPF..

I don't know where you can buy the SN, but I'm shure someone steps in with more info on that..( perhaps you, Mac ???).

If you are looking fow throw, you won't be dissapointed !


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Sep 22, 2007)

Ra, thank you for the answers. I think I found the manufacturer:

http://nicell.diytrade.com/sdp/108710/4/pd-1081394/255301-542285.html


I am going to take some time to investigate this and not do anything hasty, 800$ would still be quite a lot. I might do an inquiry for the manufacturer just out of curiosity...

Additional information is still appreciated if someone knows something.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 22, 2007)

There's one for sale on B/S/T here.


----------



## Ra (Sep 22, 2007)

Yep, you found it ez..

BUT WHAT's THIS !!!: http://nicell.diytrade.com/sdp/108710/4/pd-1081394/255299-542285.html

Another new HID on the block ?? Guess so ! I like the looks of it, definitely a new approach.



BTW ez: Did you read the remark "min order 50 sets" at diytrade.com..

Ok, with $590 it's cheaper than I thought.. So total order-minimum will be 29,500 dollars.. and then start a thread in Buy/Sell/Trade...?


But he, take the one Paul_DW is selling: Fair prizetag, 50% shipping costs, looks well taken care of.



Edit:At diytrade, a 150lux at 90 meters throw is claimed by the manufacturer: That would equal a CP-rating of little over 1.2 million: Maxabeam does at least 6 million !! Not shure why they claim so low (field tests by other CPF-members reveal much higher values!). Maybe they included the possibillity I mentioned before: chance of retreving a bad performing unit..




Regards,

Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Sep 22, 2007)

DM51, that looks quite tempting, thanks. One thing I noticed the new model uses Li-ion battery. And I would like to find source for spare bulbs before I decide to buy.


Ra, yeah I noticed that HID too. I suppose that is not short arc. I wish they gave more info on the bulbs and stuff. 8000K is quite purple. Seems to be Li-ion and with adjustable beam, I quess thats why its so pricey. 


This place takes orders for 2 supernovas minimum for 680USD/unit:
http://www.made-in-china.com/china-.../Super-Handheld-Xenon-Searchlight-NL-75-.html

Well, I am still going to take it easy and find info, allthough I might miss that marketplace deal.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 22, 2007)

ez78 said:


> DM51, that looks quite tempting, thanks.


At $550, I'm quite tempted to buy it myself, especially as Ra says it is a good deal. But I don't have enough $$ at the moment...


----------



## Ra (Sep 22, 2007)

ez78 said:


> DM51, that looks quite tempting, thanks. One thing I noticed the new model uses Li-ion battery. And I would like to find source for spare bulbs before I decide to buy.



If you know someone with some machining-skills: With a little modification, standard Ushio UXL-75XE bulbs will fit and perform splendidly!

I intercepted 6 of them at 25$ each at Ebay !! You only need to keep your eyes open, they frequently show up..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Sep 22, 2007)

Ra said:


> If you know someone with some machining-skills: With a little modification, standard Ushio UXL-75XE bulbs will fit and perform splendidly!
> 
> I intercepted 6 of them at 25$ each at Ebay !! You only need to keep your eyes open, they frequently show up..
> 
> ...



Allright this would be good backup plan. Those bulbs are selling there even now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ushio-UXL-7...ryZ26260QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

I think I read somewhere that the Supernova might have a little different lamp and lamp mount compared to Maxabeam? So the exact same mod might not work? Or can one assume they are similar enough so the basic idea works...


----------



## Ra (Sep 22, 2007)

ez78 said:


> I think I read somewhere that the Supernova might have a little different lamp and lamp mount compared to Maxabeam? So the exact same mod might not work? Or can one assume they are similar enough so the basic idea works...




The lamp-mount of SN can indeed be different, but not that much that no solution can be found..


Edit: I found an older picture of Maxablaster, operating with the UXL-75XE bulb. The bulb also has a nice blueish afterglow when switched off..:









Regards,

Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ra, what do you think about this beamshot, does it look about right when the distance is about 340 meters? ( I checked it with google earth...) 

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee260/supernova_pics/nova.bps.jpg

Edit: Oh and thats the supernova on the marketplace. I think its impressive but I don't have anything to compare with exept Illuminator HID.


----------



## Ra (Sep 23, 2007)

ez78 said:


> Ra, what do you think about this beamshot, does it look about right when the distance is about 340 meters? ( I checked it with google earth...)



340 meters is a piece of cake for SN. It should reach distances of at least 1800 meters on objects like that!



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ra said:


> 340 meters is a piece of cake for SN. It should reach distances of at least 1800 meters on objects like that!


DROOOLL...


----------



## ez78 (Sep 24, 2007)

Well if everything goes smoothly I'll have a new toy soon.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wohoo, I am now a happy owner of Supernova searchlight! I tested it briefly last night and I think it is an amazing light. Have to start looking for new test sites with 1500m+ distances.

I also scored one Ushio UXL-75Xe for $35 + shipping on ebay. It might serve as a spare bulb after some mods.


----------



## Ra (Oct 4, 2007)

ez, welcome in the world of high-throw short-arcs !!

I'm shure you'll enjoy it very much, and post some beamshots soon..:duck:


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 4, 2007)

Busy day, but I did one fast and easy shot out of my window with the Supernova. It was somewhat foggy weather and clouds were relatively low. The angle of beam relative to ground is only 55 degrees or something which gives more distance but I have no idea how much that is. Normal mode no boost used...

Camera settings were 3.2" F5.6

I always liked that sky shot Ra did with Maxablaster so here goes with the Nova:


----------



## Nitro (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey EZ, :wave:

Welcome to the Short-Arc club. I just got my MaxaBeam not too long ago.

Cool shot! :thumbsup: Next, try hitting that smoke tower.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nitro, I actually tried that tower but as it had been raining the wet concrete was so dark it was no go. (at least with naked eye and those red lights distracting) That tower is about 1,7km away so it should be possible maybe. When I get a clear and dry weather I will be shining there again. And to many other places just so my neighbours know I have a new toy now.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 5, 2007)

Weather was good tonight so I drove to locations and did some tests. I was able to illuminate white oil/chemical tanks 2km away and a cargo ship about 2,5km away. But no clear spot visible at these distances just random light shed on surfaces. And that tower I see from my window 1,7km away can be illuminated too althought skinny objects like that are more difficult. 

No new photos at this time, but propably will take some soon. But now I know this thing works, damn impressive most of the time, and attracts people's attention very well...


----------



## Tempora (Oct 5, 2007)

Where was the first picture taken?


----------



## ez78 (Oct 5, 2007)

Tempora said:


> Where was the first picture taken?



Just out of my window in Helsinki. It is a tall building and located on a hill so I have nice view actually...

EDIT: those bushes are tree tops 20m above ground....


----------



## ez78 (Oct 6, 2007)

I took couple of new photos. Aiming at that smoke tower 1700 meters away. 

That middle one came little bit blurred but the last one with zoom is sharp and shows I hit it. And beam diameter shows it will travel much farther than that...

Again it was little bit foggy which gives great beam but makes it harder to see the actual spot without good zooming. There is also quite a lot ambient light around that tower and on it's surface coming from city lights.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice shots EZ! :thumbsup:

What zoom level were you use on that last shot?


----------



## nightbeam (Oct 6, 2007)

Where did you get this lamp ? and how much money was it ?

I might like one of these.

:twothumbs


----------



## ez78 (Oct 6, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Nice shots EZ! :thumbsup:
> 
> What zoom level were you use on that last shot?



I used the maximum optical zoom my Canon powershot A510 can give. In the manual it says 4X optical zoom, 35-140mm focal lengt. It's just normal multipurpose digicam. I wish it had more zoom.

The camera:
http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/...s-a510.html?lang=undefined&categ=srs&page=psa

By the way, I am looking forward to see those 5000 feet shots with your Maxabeam...


----------



## ez78 (Oct 6, 2007)

nightbeam said:


> Where did you get this lamp ? and how much money was it ?
> 
> I might like one of these.
> 
> :twothumbs



Well I have this light because of this great forum! I found it here for $550:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175466

(So thank you Paul_DW for selling it to me, and thanks to DM51 for the hint. I like this light a lot. :thumbsup

It is not very cheap but still cheaper than the original light Maxabeam which costs $2500 or something.

I think they sell these here with minimum order of two lights: ( don't know if anyone has ever tried to order there)

http://www.made-in-china.com/china-.../Super-Handheld-Xenon-Searchlight-NL-75-.html


----------



## Ra (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice beamshots ez..

They show the SN performing like it should !!

Keep the beamshots comming..

More,, we want more..



Regards,

Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ra, yeah performace is very good, at first there were couple of times I thought I could not illuminate something far away but then realized I just could not see it well with naked eyes. When looking thought binoculars there was no problem.

Next I would like to find a really dark place outside the city with a target about 2000 meters away and see what that looks like. The oil tanks I mentioned earlier are not good because there was so much ambient light.

I have to say this is the most fun light to play with when it gets really foggy. A half kilometer long bright white light sabre. A sideview from distance might make intersting shot.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 7, 2007)

ez78 said:


> I used the maximum optical zoom my Canon powershot A510 can give. In the manual it says 4X optical zoom, 35-140mm focal lengt. It's just normal multipurpose digicam. I wish it had more zoom.
> 
> The camera:
> http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/...s-a510.html?lang=undefined&categ=srs&page=psa
> ...


 
140mm isn't bad, but lights like the SN/MB may need more power to do them justice. Also keep in mind, when the manufacture says "4X Zoom Lens", they mean from the shortest to the longest focal length (35 to 140), not from 50mm which is what our eyes sees. In another words, to get the Power Factor of a 140mm lens, you divide it by 50mm, not 35mm. So in reality a 140mm lens is only a 2.8X compared to our eyes.

The closeups in my shots were 200mm x 1.6 (Camera Crop Factor) = ~320mm (35mm equvilent). So that's ~6X. I also have a 500mm lens which will give it ~16X. I may use that for the 5000 foot shoot. Speaking of which, I'm going to try to get that done tonight.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 7, 2007)

ez78 said:


> I have to say this is the most fun light to play with when it gets really foggy. Couple of kilometers long bright white light sabre. A sideview from distance might make intersting shot.


 
Fun in the Fog


----------



## ez78 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nitro said:


> Fun in the Fog



Yeah that's what I am talking about! I had missed those shots, very cool. 

EDIT: I have to say that "couple of kilometers light saber" I said was highly exaggerated. Of cource the fog cuts down the throw dramatically, but looking from behind the light one can't really tell how far the beam might be travelling...


----------



## ez78 (Oct 9, 2007)

My Ushio UXL-75XE spare lamp arrived. It is a beautiful looking little lamp, I like to stare at it (when not lit and wearing safety goggles ofcource). Have to be carefull not to touch any glass parts.

I noticed the Ushio is more optimal in shape than the default lamp according to these findings in this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/145887

The deafault lamp is not as nice round bubble shape as the Ushio. Actually it is more like this one in Ra's drawing:

http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/3299/mblampsupportkl7.jpg

So I might even gain some additional focus by using that lamp one day, although the SN is doing now very well as is...

* Ra*, if you happen to read this, do you have more photos or info about those machined adapter pieces that you made to fit the Ushio in the Maxabeam?


----------



## Ra (Oct 9, 2007)

ez78 said:


> Ra[/B][/SIZE], if you happen to read this, do you have more photos or info about those machined adapter pieces that you made to fit the Ushio in the Maxabeam?



That depends.. It would be nice to know if the Supernova-lampmount is different from the the Maxabeam-mount..

Can you post a picture, taken from an angle at the front of the SN, showing how the lamp is mounted??

EDIT: Important: The Ushio 75XE has two different connectors: 9mm diameter at anode and 7.5mm diameter at cathode-side..

The Maxabeam lamp has two identical 9mm diameter connectors.. I need to know if the SN-lamp is the same.. 


Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ra, here is picture of the Nova lamp mount. I can take more pics if needed.





When looking at the SN lamp the end contacs look thinner than 9mm, atleast that one in the picture, not sure about the inside mounted end(kathode?)...

I would need to measure the lamp to really know. Maybe I'll do that when I feel sure enough about opening the front glass with that spring setup and all. But there is no big hurry with this subject since everything is working...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 9, 2007)

All these are great shots. Good pickup on that SN....great price.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nitro said:


> 140mm isn't bad, but lights like the SN/MB may need more power to do them justice. Also keep in mind, when the manufacture says "4X Zoom Lens", they mean from the shortest to the longest focal length (35 to 140), not from 50mm which is what our eyes sees. In another words, to get the Power Factor of a 140mm lens, you divide it by 50mm, not 35mm. So in reality a 140mm lens is only a 2.8X compared to our eyes.
> 
> The closeups in my shots were 200mm x 1.6 (Camera Crop Factor) = ~320mm (35mm equvilent). So that's ~6X. I also have a 500mm lens which will give it ~16X. I may use that for the 5000 foot shoot. Speaking of which, I'm going to try to get that done tonight.



Well I learned new things here, thanks! I have only recently started learning more about how my camera works because of this hobby with lights. Hobby being just another word for being sucked deep into the dark side where lights are needed. 

So Nitro, will there be more shots soon?


----------



## Nitro (Oct 10, 2007)

ez78 said:


> Well I learned new things here, thanks! I have only recently started learning more about how my camera works because of this hobby with lights. Hobby being just another word for being sucked deep into the dark side where lights are needed.


 
I know, after doing all these beamshots, I realized how much I need new camera equipment. This hobby is expensive in more ways then one. :shakehead



> So Nitro, will there be more shots soon?


 
I'm going to try to get them done this week, before I go in for Gallbladder surgery next Wed. The issue is, where I want to go, behind a factory, there are employees working the night shift, (parking not the best). I wanted to go on Sun, with nobody around, but I was too busy watching the Bears embarrass the Green Bay Packers.  I may go tonight though.


----------



## Ra (Oct 10, 2007)

ez,

Can you post pictures with focus on the bulb-section (with electrodes visible..) and on the cathode-lampmount..?

It seems like SN uses the same bulb and mount as Maxabeam does...



Ra.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nitro said:


> I go in for Gallbladder surgery next Wed.


Hey, all the best for this op, Nitro, hope it goes well and you are up and about again soon. Lol, I bet just before you doze off from the anaesthetic you'll be eyeing up the lights in the op theater and wondering what LAs they are using, how they could be modded etc lol.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 10, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Hey, all the best for this op, Nitro, hope it goes well and you are up and about again soon.


Thanks.



> Lol, I bet just before you doze off from the anaesthetic you'll be eyeing up the lights in the op theater and wondering what LAs they are using, how they could be modded etc lol.


LOL, either that or the nurses, LOL.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ra, here are couple of pictures of the bulb. I think there are differences to the MB one. As you can see it is not as nicely round shape as the MB bulb, is it? But still it is not just tube either, there is curvature. To mount a bulb you simply push it in the round socket I think. 








By the way, here is that same smoke tower from page one, 1700 meters distance. This time no fog at all. Now I could easily see the tower lit brightly with naked eye. Normal and full zoom.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ra, by the way if I pull the bulb out of the light and measure it am I likely to have to calibrate the x- and y position after that? What is your opinion?

I have actually some cad skills and access to machining at my school so I can make this adapter slowly come to reality...

Nitro, all the best from me too for that operation!


----------



## Ra (Oct 13, 2007)

ez78 said:


> Ra, by the way if I pull the bulb out of the light and measure it am I likely to have to calibrate the x- and y position after that? What is your opinion?



I'm not shure, but if the lampmount is stable enough, and I think it is, it would not be a problem..
However, first note the orientation of the bulb, rotating the bulb around its Z-axis can cause mis-alignment.

BTW: Does SN have the same X- and Y- collimation like Maxabeam does ?? From pictures, I can tell SN has the same screws, covering the collimation holes..


I think you should play with alignment anyway: 

From your pics, I can tell the Ushio 75XE will give better performance than the SN-bulb (more throw..). Although slightly curved, the SN-bulb has more optical arc-dissplacement. Putting in a new bulb will mostly require X-Y collimation.


IMPORTANT:

If you remove or swap short-arc bulbs, be ware they are pressurized!! Wear eye-protection and gloves !!


If you indeed remove the SN-bulb, take some pics for me please..


Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ra said:


> BTW: Does SN have the same X- and Y- collimation like Maxabeam does ?? From pictures, I can tell SN has the same screws, covering the collimation holes..
> 
> 
> Ra.



Yes, I have checked and there are adjustment screws behind those phillips screws. And the correct driver for those came with the light.


Thanks for all the tips! I will be carefully prepared if and when I decide to take the bulb out. And I shall take photos then.

I am happy this weird looking bulb is performing as well as it is, but it would sure be interesting to put the Ushio in and have even more throw. I will propably take it easy and progress things slowly...


----------



## Ra (Oct 13, 2007)

No problem:

These are things you must plan carafully before taking action!!

Keep us posted..

Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Nov 17, 2007)

Today I removed the bulb from my Supernova and measured it and took some pictures. Everything went well and the light is working perfectly after the operation. I had to use the collimation screws to adjust the spot after reassembling the bulb but I think it is now even better adjusted than it was before. Looks very symmetrical on wall at distance.

Now I have the bulb totally measured and I can start to figure out what kind of adapter bits are needed in order to install the Ushio in the Nova. 

Btw. the cathode end diameter is 8,82mm, anode is the same 8,82mm but with 8,0mm diameter tube part with the spring setup inside it. Maybe I'll do cad drawing with dimensions...(edit: done)

Here are some pictures that show the Ushio would be nice upgrade because it has got a lot better shape when compared to the original bulb. At the moment I have access to almost free NC machining which is nice...













There are more pics, maybe host them later...

Edit: ok, made quick cad drawing:
[URL=http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=novacad4pt2.jpg]


[/URL]


----------



## KevinL (Nov 17, 2007)

DM51 said:


> DROOOLL...



I just stumbled across this thread. It explains everything. 




(if you guys must know, I just sold him one not long ago..  thanks for planting the seeds of temptation in his mind!)


----------



## DM51 (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL !!


----------



## ez78 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey DM51, congrats and welcome to the short arc club, now you can leave the drooling to other people. What does your bulb look like, if you can tell through the glass? Is it tube like shape or bubble?


----------



## DM51 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks! It's a superb light - there's nothing like it. The throw is just incredible. 

As to the bulb, it's quite difficult to tell the shape with all the reflections etc, but in the left hand pic in your post #47, it looks more like the long one on top.

I'm hoping to get to grips with my new camera over the next few days, then I'm going to try a series of beamshots, including comparisons with some hotwires & a PH40 (all totally different types, but should be interesting).


----------



## KevinL (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## ez78 (Nov 18, 2007)

KevinL, thanks for the picture. So that's the beast DM51 is holding now. The bulb might be same as mine, but can't be sure, would have to be closeup shot to really see.


Ra, if you stumble here, how close are the SN bulb dimensions to the Maxabeam bulb? And would you happen to have a pic of the cathode cap you made?


----------



## KevinL (Nov 18, 2007)

You're welcome  As I recall it's a very long, thin bulb. Unfortunately I don't have any more closeup shots or I'd post them, and now it belongs to DM51..


----------



## DM51 (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think I can get a good pic of the bulb without taking the light apart. I don't really want to try that unless I have to.


----------



## ez78 (Nov 19, 2007)

DM51 said:


> I don't think I can get a good pic of the bulb without taking the light apart. I don't really want to try that unless I have to.



Yeah, this is not that important, I was just wondering things out of curiosity. I don't recommend opening the Nova without good reason! There are things that could go wrong. It was kind of nerve wrecking since it is so rare specialty light and expensive and with pressurized bulbs and all. But I want to explore the changes of using this Ushio bulb as spare or even somekind of upgrade...


----------



## pinebluffbill (Jan 19, 2010)

Ra said:


> Yep, you found it ez..
> 
> BUT WHAT's THIS !!!: http://nicell.diytrade.com/sdp/108710/4/pd-1081394/255299-542285.html
> 
> ...


anyone here know where i can find one of these in the u.s. i can't seem to get in contact with the chinese supplier, either by chat or email. i will try phoning then, when the phone company hooks up my international phone call option.


----------



## larryk (Jan 19, 2010)

PM sent.


----------

